# /proc/net/route

## electric flux

I have just finished installing gentoo and I am having no luck getting the internet up.  I believe that my problems are coming from the fact that I do not have a /proc/net/route file.  Here is a collection of the errors that I receive when I boot gentoo:

```
warning: no inet socket available: No such file or directory

eth0: unknown interface: Bad file descriptor

awk: cmd. line:1: fatal: cannot open file '/proc/net/route' for reading (No such file or directory)

/etc/init.d/net.eth0: line92: /proc/net/route: No such file or directory

err, eth0: socket: Address family not supported by protocol

*ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start 
```

When I try to create the /proc/net/route file myself, it won't let me save, so I don't know how to create the file.  I'd like to know how to create the /proc/net/route file or if my problems stem from something more than the missing file.

Thanks

----------

## zoni

procfs, the stuff under /proc, is a pseudo filesystem, which is why you can't just create a file there. 

I think the problem lies elsewhere though. What does 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 give you?

----------

## electric flux

As requested 

ifconfig -a

```
warning: no inet socket available: No such file or directory

eth0     Link encap: Ethernet   HWaddr 00:1D:09:C5:03:7C

           BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

           RX  packets:0  errors:0  dropped:0  overruns:0  frame:0

           TX  packets:0  errors:0  dropped:0  overruns:0  carrier:0

           collisions:0  txqueuelen:1000

           RX  bytes:0    (0.0 b)     TX  bytes:0     (0.0b)

           Interrupt:16

lo        Link encap: Local Loopback

           LOOPBACK   MTU:16436    Metric:1

           RX  packets:0  errors:0  dropped:0  overruns:0  frame:0

           TX  packets:0  errors:0  dropped:0  overruns:0  carrier:0

           collisions:0  txqueuelen:1000

           RX  bytes:0    (0.0 b)     TX  bytes:0     (0.0b)
```

----------

## zoni

You shouldn't be getting that  "warning: no inet socket available: No such file or directory"

Could you give the output of lspci and your kernel config as well please?

----------

## electric flux

Here is the lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05)

03:01.1 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 12)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
```

What is the best way to post a kernel configuration?  I don't have an X environment.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi.

 *electric flux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> warning: no inet socket available: No such file or directory
> 
> ...

 

You need to compile in your kernel the support for Networking ---> Networking options ---> Unix domain sockets

----------

## electric flux

I have unix domain sockets built into the kernel.  Thanks for the help though.

----------

## electric flux

I found a similar post about the "no inet socket available" that said that the problem was caused by a conflict between ipv6 and ipv4.  I tried to disable ipv6 in the kernel, but that did not solve my problem.  I can see either an error or a warning about a file containing ipv4 (something like /net/ipv4...) but it goes by too fast and I cannot read it.  Could my problem have something to do with an ipv4 ipv6 problem?  Thank you for any further ideas.

----------

## CrazyIvanMN

Had the same error message on a fresh install of gentoo, when trying to bring up eth0..

The "eth0: socket: Address family not supported by protocol" error

found the solution though:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5066039.html#5066039

what I was missing was highlighted in the last post, packet socket (I had unix domain sockets)

All better now.. hope that helps.

----------

